
Free 3D terrain map tiles for Cesium JS - Jiri_Komarek
https://www.maptiler.com/blog/2018/08/free-terrain-tiles-for-cesium.html
======
iamleppert
Hopefully you guys can replace Mapbox. Any plans on trying to implement mapbox
GL style and/or native (iOS/Android) map frameworks?

The one thing that Cesium doesn't really provide is really good 2D map support
(i.e. ortho). Mapbox really shines here and its mostly due to their Mapbox GL
stuff and Vector Tiles. It would be nice to have a leaflet-like GL accelerated
mapping framework (the mapbox GL API is vastly different than leaflet and is
horrid in comparison). Mapbox GL also doesn't support any other projection
besides mercator.

It would be nice to have an alternative to them as they are increasingly more
and more corporate and a hot mess internally.

~~~
Jiri_Komarek
Mapbox GL JS is fully supported. Just log in, select any map and under "Use
vector style" headline you can find source code examples for Mapbox GL JS,
OpenLayers with vector tiles and Leaflet GL (plus OpenLayers, Leaflet and
WebGL Earth for raster tiles).

For mobile development, Mapbox mobile SDKs, Carto mobile SDK and Tangram SDK
(RIP) are supported.

On the desktop, you can use either QT or .NET with our maps.

More info: [https://www.maptiler.com/blog/2018/05/openmaptiles-gives-
you...](https://www.maptiler.com/blog/2018/05/openmaptiles-gives-you-freedom-
of-sdks.html)

------
mynewtb
> We are happy to announce that we now provide 3D terrain tiles you can use
> for free _as part of your MapTiler Cloud account_.

Emphasis mine.

Free as in beer another person administers to you with a spoon until they
don't feel like it anymore.

~~~
angry_octet
While collecting data about which sites need what.

------
Doctor_Fegg
Looks lovely. Is the 91GB mbtiles available anywhere?
(download/torrent/whatever)

~~~
acemarke
It says "contact us" and links to their sales email, so I'd assume the dataset
is available for purchase. Based on the costs for their satellite imagery
dataset [0], I'd assume it's reasonably priced.

I actually self-generated an entire worldwide Cesium quantized-mesh terrain
dataset myself a few months ago, based on the ALOS30 terrain dataset [1]. As a
prerequisite, I modified the open-source `cesium-terrain-builder` tool to
support writing output to MBTiles files [2].

I've been wanting to write a blog post about the process, but have had too
many other things on my todo list. Also, it's probably simpler to just
purchase whatever they've got available. Still, if you've got questions, be
happy to try to answer them.

[0]
[https://openmaptiles.com/downloads/tileset/satellite/](https://openmaptiles.com/downloads/tileset/satellite/)

[1]
[http://www.eorc.jaxa.jp/ALOS/en/aw3d30/index.htm](http://www.eorc.jaxa.jp/ALOS/en/aw3d30/index.htm)

[2] [https://github.com/geo-data/cesium-terrain-
builder/pull/61](https://github.com/geo-data/cesium-terrain-builder/pull/61)

